# Breaking the 4 block barrier on a project bike



## Sped Man (Apr 20, 2014)

Today was the first day out for my Elgin Twin bar. Its maiden voyage. Like all maiden voyages it was filled with problems. I had a hard time getting past Fullerton ave without something going wrong. I call it my 4 block barrier. So far, I had to adjust the handlebars, I had left them a tad loose. I found that out when I hit a pot hole. Then the 2 speed shifter wasn't working quite right. That was my second trip to the barrier. On my third trip, I realized that the crank was a bit loose also. I had to return home again to tighten the crank. Its those little things that can literally kill you. The good news is that the temperature is finally above 70! It feels good to be out wheeling!


Cabin fevers sucks! I feel like a caveman that has been in his cave so long it feels weird to be outside. Any one else feeling this? Those that live in paradise don't need to reply


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's how it works. I have an abbreviated ride route I use for test rides right after finishing a build. It's about a mile or so. After initial adjustments, I'll widen that out to about 6-7 miles. I declare the build done when the bicycle can sustain a week of riding 50 or so miles split up over the course of about 3 or 4 sessions.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 20, 2014)

I use a lot of Loctite on old bikes but a good shake-down cruise is part of the fun.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 20, 2014)

Here she is back in the yard for another adjustment. Feels good to be out.


----------



## eddie bravo (Apr 20, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> Here she is back in the yard for another adjustment. Feels good to be out.




Simple beauty !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 20, 2014)

*elgin bicycle*

again super nice bicycle sped man from bicycle larry


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 25, 2014)

*Not a big fan of whitewalls*

But that is a cool bike
Two speed cable looks a little loose
No housing?


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 26, 2014)

mre straightbar said:


> But that is a cool bike
> Two speed cable looks a little loose
> No housing?





It was really loose. I adjust it after I took the photo. I find it works best when slightly loose.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 26, 2014)

bicycle larry said:


> again super nice bicycle sped man from bicycle larry




Thanks Bicycle Larry!


----------



## Sped Man (May 10, 2014)

Finally broke the 4 block barrier. I had my shields at 100%. It was a bumpy ride but I did it.


----------

